# Boo Boo



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Not honey boo boo. My boo boo. During a severe mental lapse, I was cutting a pedestal sink bracket with a grinder.(doing the building owner a favor by reusing the sinkwith a missing bracket). Now there are metal spots embedded in the new white wall and floor tiles, and sink, . I tried ajax, polishing compound, and clr. 50% came out, but the rest is in like buckshot. Worst case, I'll chip out and replace the tiles. Landlord doesn't care as long as it is fixed. Any suggestions? Other than spraying the rest of the bathroom with the same treatment :whistling2:and upselling it as a design...


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

pumice stone


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*ooh...*



johnlewismcleod said:


> pumice stone


I just looked it up. I'll try it tomorrow. If it works, I'll be forever indebted to you.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Clay bar from the auto shop.


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

:thumbup: muriatic acid takes metal scratches (such as from an auger) out of porcelain like a BOSS. might work on the tile as well, depending on the coating of the tile i guess


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

That's why I don't try to salvage old fixtures it never turns out well, either a faucet will leak and you will be blamed or a toilet will leak and you will be blamed. I would've said you need a new sink.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

no good deed goes unpunnished!


----------



## flynnstone (Nov 14, 2011)

Hacksaw/sawzall next time


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Zud cleanser


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I wish it was just the sink!
I tried the pumice stone and the clay bar to no avail.
I can't believe how embedded the shrapnel is in the tiles.
Next step is a hammer and chisel. The work is easier than listening to the landlord.
She inherited a fortune of a building-but tighter than the skin on a hot dog 
Glad they are cheap white tiles, at least.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Very sorry to hear that, NY :sad:

I made that very same mistake in the past and a pumice stone fixed it right up. 

That misadventure caused me to carry two new things on my truck afterwards: a pumice stone and blue painter's tape :yes:

You might still try one more thing if the iron pebbles are out of the china and you're only left with dark pits at this point...wipe it down with this (or similar):


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Sand paper works well too.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

I have had good success with magic eraser


----------



## moonlighter (Sep 29, 2012)

I've used Colgate tooth paste cleaned up the metal marks real nice like. But has to be Colgate the others do not work


----------

